# Sub-Contractors WANTED!!!!!! ,PA



## jscementhead (Aug 31, 2004)

We are currently looking for sub-contractors with own insurance and trucks to make deliveries of mulch and related products in the Chester County and surronding areas. If you are interested please send and e-mail to [email protected] with contact information and a list of your capabilites and equipment. This opportunity is great for landscapers or contractors looking to keep a truck busy throuhout the season. Or you can do it on a day by day basis it does not matter we will work with you. :redbounce purplebou 
Thank You and have a Great Day!!!!


----------

